

Apple orders 10-inch tablet displays and robust glass panels - anderzole
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/12/28/apple_orders_10_inch_tablet_displays_and_robust_glass_panels.html

======
Herring
So now we know it's not going to be an e-ink screen.

~~~
roc
Did anyone honestly think Apple might put out a big iPod touch that was _less_
capable and _less_ responsive than an iPod touch?

------
teej
Is this a legitimate insight into the possibility of an Apple tablet? I have
seen so much tabloid reporting on it, it's hard for me to tell if "Foxconn is
makin tablets!" is real news.

~~~
joubert
Maybe they should (if they're actually making such a think), call it the
Tabloid.

~~~
wmf
No, the Motorola/Verizon tablet will be called Tabloid.

------
axod
An Apple netbook would be _far_ more commercially viable IMHO.

~~~
rimantas
What's the margin on netbooks? So far Apple was way more interested in making
money vs. market share.

~~~
axod
I'm talking about a smaller version of the macbook air.

I very much doubt Apple would try to compete with cheap netbooks, but a
smaller form factor would do well when you're more pushed for space.

So I was using 'netbook' to describe the form factor, rather than price point.

I'd say there's far more potential market for a sleek mini Macbook air, than
there is for a tablet.

~~~
tsally
_I'd say there's far more potential market for a sleek mini Macbook air, than
there is for a tablet._

Not if Apple's tablet can do to the tablet market what the iPhone did to the
smart phone market. There are huge strides in UI waiting to be made for
tablets.

~~~
axod
I still say the potential market for tablet is small. Can't fit in your
pocket, no keyboard, no protection for the screen :/

~~~
pchristensen
Careful, sounds a lot like: "No wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame."

~~~
axod
Totally different, and tablets have been around (and failed) for a long time.
Laptops are the way they are for a reason.

------
elblanco
Apple is probably just buying Crunchpads ( _warning humor_ ).

~~~
tfh
you mean "joojoos".

~~~
elblanco
I don't think "i-joojoo" really rolls off the tongue the right way.

